# التعامل داخل الأسرة



## النهيسى (6 مايو 2010)

التعامل داخل الأسرة 

لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث

هناك عوامل هامة لازمة للتعامل داخل الأسرة لصيانة الأسرة وسلامتها.

ولعلَّ من أهم هذه العوامل

عنصر الفهم.فيلزم للأبويْن أن يفهما نفسية أبنائهما في كل مرحلة من مراحل العمر، وما يناسب كل مرحلة من أسلوب التعامل. فيعرفون مثلاً كيفية معاملة الطفل الخجول، والطفل المشاكس، والطفل العدواني، والطفل الأناني، والطفل العنيد، وطريقة معاملة كل منهم. كذلك على الزوج أن يفهم نفسية المرأة وطباعها. وعلى الزوجة أن تفهم عقلية الرَّجُل ونفسيته وكل منهم يتعامل مع الآخر بما يناسب ذلك الفهم.
والمرأة الحكيمة ـ لكي تكون زوجة ناجحة ـ ينبغي أن تدرك كيف تتعامل مع الرجل. فتحادثه بمعلومات تشبعه، ولكن لا تتعالى عليه بمعلوماتها حتى لا تخدش كبريائه.
والمرأة الحكيمة تحفظ لرَجُلِها كرامته ... ويمكنها في مجال الحق أن تقنعه، ولكنها لا تشعره بأنها تقوده! وفي حالة ضيقه تحتمله، ولا تزيده ضيقاً على ضيق، وتحاول أن تخفف عنه على قدر الإمكان. إن كان يناسبه الصمت تصمت، وإن كان يناسبه الضحك تضحكه. وإن كان مستعداً للحوار تحاوره.
إن كانت بين الزوجين مودة وثقة سيصارح كل منهما الآخر بما يتعبه. وإن لم توجد المودة والثقة، يحاول كل منهما أن يوجدها. ويمكن أن يتعاتب الزوجان أحياناً بطريقة موضوعية بعيدة عن الحدَّة. ولا يكون العتاب لأي سبب. فكثرة العتاب تزيل مشاعر الحب، وتزيل أيضاً مشاعر الاحترام. كذلك لا يجوز في العتاب أن كل طرف يحاول أن يثبت خطأ زميله. كما لا يجوز أن يكون العتاب بطريقة جارحة أو بأسلوب يشعره أنه في عتابه قد فقد ثقته وتقديره.
??وفي الزواج ليس من الصالح أن كلاً من الزوجين يقيم نفسه رقيباً على تصرفات الطرف الآخر. فيُحاسبه ويُعاتبه، ويشعره بالخطأ أحياناً، ناسياً كل أعمال محبته السابقة، أو مُسيئاً للظن فيه!!
ومن الخطر أن يشعر أحد الزوجين أنه في الزواج قد فقد حريته! وأنه أصبح مُقيَّداً في كل تصرفاته، يحاسبه الطرف الآخر على كل كلمة وكل زيارة، وكل ابتسامة وكل إعجاب بأحد من الناس، مهما كان إعجاباً عادياً بريئاً! وكل ذلك في جو من الشك المُتعب للنفس،
وفي محاولة للمراقبة أو السيطرة! ومن الخطر أن يتحوَّل ذلك إلى جو من النكد .. فكثير من الزيجات قد فشلت بسبب النكد.
 ومن العناصر اللازمة لهدوء الأسرة عنصر طول البال. فيلزم للأم مثلاً أن تكون مستريحة الأعصاب، ولا تجعل أولادها ضحية لتعبها النفسي أو الجسدي، أو نتيجة لخلاف بينها وبين زوجها أو بين بعض المعارف. فلا يجوز لأبنائها أن يتحملوا اضطراب أعصابها، أو كونها غير قادرة على الاحتمال، أو تعاني ضيق الخلق، أو أنها تكون أحياناً عصبية
لا تحتمل كلمة منهم، بل تصيح وتنتهر، وربما تضرب وتؤذي! وقد يلتقط أولادها منها هذا الأسلوب في تعاملهم مع بعضهم البعض! بينما المفروض فيها أن تكون قدوة لهم في كل شيء.
عليها إذن ـ في وقت غضبها ـ أن تضع حدوداً للغضب وإسلوبه. فيكون غضبها لسبب لازم يفهمه الأطفال ويأخذون منه درساً. ولا ينحرف الغضب إلى العنف، أو إلى استخدام ألفاظ غير لائقة، أو التهديد بما لا تستطيع تنفيذه!
ومن العناصر اللازمة للتعامل مع الأبناء، عنصر الحنان. فمن النافع للأطفال أن يشبعوا من حنان الوالدين، حتى لا ينحرفوا إلى التماس الحنان من مصدر خارجي لا نضمن سلامته. وحنان الوالدين ينبغي أن يكون بحكمة، فلا يتحوَّل إلى تدليل خاطئ يسئ إلى تربيتهم،
ولا يتيح للأبناء أن يستغلوه في السلوك بلا مبالاة وكأنهم لم يخطئوا! أو أن الأم تدافع عنهم أمام أبيهم من جهة أخطائهم وتبررها، أو تُغطِّي عليها حتى لا يراها!! وهكذا لا يجد الأبناء مَن يربيهم.
والحنان أيضاً يشمل العطاء لِمَا يحتاجه الأبناء. فيعطيهم الآباء ما يحتاجونه دون أن يطلبوا. ولا شك أن هذا يترك في نفوسهم أثراً طيباً، ويبادلون والديهم حباً بحب. على أن العطاء ينبغي ألاَّ يمتزج بالإصراف والبذخ، وإنما يكون في حدود المعقول. وذلك حتى لا يشب الابن شاعراً بأن كل ما يطلبه واجب التنفيذ، مهما كانت حالة الأسرة لا تسمح بذلك.
من الأمور اللطيفة التي يحبها الأطفال عنصر المرح في البيت. والأبوان المرحان يكسبان محبة أبنائهما. حتى الضيوف والأقرباء الذين يزورون البيت: إن كانوا يتصفون بالمرح، يحبهم الأولاد ويلتفون حولهم، ويسعدهم تكرار زيارتهم. وإن لم يجد الأبناء مرحاً في البيت سيبحثون عنه خارج محيط الأسرة، ولا نضمن أي نوع من المرح سيجدونه وتأثير ذلك عليهم.
على أن المرح في البيت يجب أن يكون منضبطاً، وله حدود وأوصاف. فيعرفون بأي أسلوب يكون المرح، ومع مَن يكون، وإلى أي حد. ويميِّزون بين الفكاهة المقبولة وغير المقبولة، وكيف أن المرح لا يتحوَّل إلى التهريج.
من العناصر اللازمة للتعامل داخل الأسرة، عنصر الحكمة: الحكمة في تربية الأولاد. والحكمة في التعامل بين الزوجين، والحكمة في حل المشاكل إن وُجِدت. والحكمة في مقابلة الأخطاء. فهناك أمور تحتاج إلى تدخل جاد، وأمور أخرى يحسن تركها بعض الوقت. حتى لا يأخذ الوالد موقف الشرطي في محيط أسرته.
من العناصر اللازمة لقيام الأسرة وسلامتها، عنصر الاحترام والتقدير: ونقصد أولاً الاحترام المتبادل بين الزوجين وتقدير كل منهما للآخر، وتبادل عبارات المجاملة والشكر التي قد يفقدها الزوجان أحياناً في تعاملهما معاً بحجة رفع الكلفة! ولست أرى إطلاقاًُ أن رفع الكلفة يمنع الاحترام اللازم. بل أن احترام الزوجين لبعضهما البعض يكون درساً لأبنائهما. والمرأة المثقفة الحكيمة تستطيع أن تُكلم زوجها في أمور يحترم فيها عقلها ومعرفتها. بعكس المرأة التي يأتي زوجها من عمله، فلا تحدثه إلاَّ في أمور تافهة تتعلَّق بعملها في البيت وصلتهما بالجيران والأقارب! وإن أراد أن يتكلَّم أو يتناقش في موضوع هام، لا يجد العقلية التي تناسبه أو تشبعه ... على أن عنصر الاحترام ينبغي أن يشمل أيضاً محيط الأبناء والأقارب والأصدقاء.​


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2010)

*

موضوع رائع ومهم

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مايو 2010)

موضوع رائع 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (8 مايو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رائع
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*

شكـــــــــــــــــرا


مرور راااااااائع جدااااا


سلام الرب يســـــوع
​*


----------



## النهيسى (8 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> موضوع رائع ومهم
> 
> ...


*

شكـــــــــــــــــرا


مرور راااااااائع جدااااا


سلام الرب يســـــوع
​*


----------

